# Visas for Indian nationals



## cancillera (Dec 22, 2013)

I am thinking of relocation to BKK for a job and and my life partner, who is Indian, would like to accompany me. I have a number of questions and would be gald for any help.

Will BKK landlords rent out apartments or condos for non-married couples?
Does anyone have any useful tips on obtaining a Visa for an Indian national. I believe that a 60 day tourist visa should be fairly easy to get, but can this be extended or turned into a non-immigartion Visa (Type "B") if he receives a job offer?

I would be very grateful for any information. Many thanks in advance!


----------

